# I just discovered that this was published



## Anton Bruckner (Dec 13, 2007)




----------



## Anton Bruckner (Dec 13, 2007)

I heard Mohammad Ali won. Did any of you guys read this?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 13, 2007)

Are you old enough to remember this song?


> Mohammed, Mohammed Ali
> Who flies like a butterfly and stings like a bee
> Mohommed, the black Superman
> Who calls to the other guy I'm Ali catch me if you can


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 13, 2007)

Interesting, I notice that Batman is in the crowd watching.


----------



## satz (Dec 13, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Are you old enough to remember this song?
> 
> 
> > Mohammed, Mohammed Ali
> ...



oh yeah!


----------



## JohnOwen007 (Dec 13, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Are you old enough to remember this song?
> 
> 
> > Mohammed, Mohammed Ali
> ...



Yup absolutely. And there was also the song about Idi Armin ... 'the most amazing man that has ever been ...'


----------



## ReformationArt (Dec 13, 2007)

Is that James White down front???


----------



## Poimen (Dec 13, 2007)

ReformationArt said:


> Is that James White down front???



James White is Lex Luthor?!


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Dec 13, 2007)

Poimen said:


> ReformationArt said:
> 
> 
> > Is that James White down front???
> ...


I think we have just stumbled on something huge...

From Wikipedia:





From Aomin:


----------

